

Show HN: Open up Twitter Lists to self-enrollment with Crowdlistr - yahelc
http://crowdlistr.com/

======
yahelc
This app was inspired by some work I did for a non-profit conference that was
looking to let its attendees add themselves to Twitter lists, rather than rely
on them to remember to use the correct hashtag. It was a long weekend of work,
but it's gotten some decent use.

The premise is simple: The app allows you to create a simple portal where
users can add themselves to Twitter lists that you designate 'Open'.

So, for the account @Crowdlistr and the twitter list @sample, people can add
themselves from here: <http://crowdlistr.com/crowdlistr/sample>

Let me know if you have any questions or suggestions (beyond telling me that
the design sucks, because, well, the design sucks.)

